# Chicago Electric



## chrissy (Dec 27, 2004)

Has anyone bought A Chicago Electric Router? I saw one on sale for 80.00 and it is a 3 horsepower motor. The porter cable are nice but I can't justify spending all that money. However, I do want to be able to have attachments for the router. Any thoughts?
Thank You
Chrissy


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

chrissy said:


> Has anyone bought A Chicago Electric Router? I saw one on sale for 80.00 and it is a 3 horsepower motor. The porter cable are nice but I can't justify spending all that money. However, I do want to be able to have attachments for the router. Any thoughts?
> Thank You
> Chrissy


 Chrissy,

I don't own a Chicago E... router but from the other tools I have looked at of theirs I would tend to put that very near the bottom of the list. A lot depends on what you are going to use the router for but Porter Cable, (and several other name brands) can cost a bit more but you will end up with a much better router. Shop the local stores that carry routers, pick them up see how they feel in your hand, how you set the depth on them, what attachments they have you might want, then go on-line and get some prices...... you might be suprised at what you can find for another $50.

Ed


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Chrissy,

I am with Ed on this one. I would stay away from Chicago Electric "anything". I have several friends that own some of those brand tools and they are NOT happy campers.


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't have one eather but all I have heard about them is not good , Remember you only get what you pay for .
Thank you Learning Herb


----------



## PEARCO (Sep 13, 2004)

Chrissy,

Many years ago an old master that I worked for told me to by the best tool and assessories I could afford and You will never replace it. Now many years later. I am still using some of his tools and equipment. I have purchased ( cheap ) tools and regretted it, but never regretted purchasing good quality ones.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I just got one of my wood working books and router that they tested was simular from the same company. Did'nt pass with flying colors. Said it vibrated and he was afraid to use it. Thought it might fly apart so I would question it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chrissy, if price is a big consideration check out used equipment. Do yourself the favor of a lifetime and go with one of the better name brands. Watch for deals on demo and returned tools at places like HD, Menards & Lowes. Try posting a wanted sign with one of your local woodworking shops. Another often overlooked place to try is tool repair shops. I have found super deals on remanufactured equipment and they are guaranteed.(Chicago Electric isn't) I bought a PC 7518 for $108, in like new condition. The deals are out there. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If price is that big of a concern, there was an article a couple of months back in one of the magazines on entry level routers and the Ryobi was recommended ($99). I have also seen tools on ebay for reasonable prices from factory service centers (Hitachi M12v $125). 

When buying cutters, please don't try to go cheap and buy High speed steel cutters. You'll be much happier with the carbide ones.


----------



## gcodom (Nov 28, 2010)

Chrissy,
Any tool will run, for a while and with different degrees of efficiency and accuracy. If you buy a Harbor Freight tool, you will likely not stay with it. In other words, you will have spent money before you spend the money you should have spent in the first place. That being said, I have purchased non-motorized items such as tool boxes, jacks and such and have been reasonably pleased. Things lack inferior bearings, poor finishes, poor fit and finish, lack of tolerances and run out on the tools will generally cause you to the disappointment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Did you note the date on this post ( 2004 )

========



gcodom said:


> Chrissy,
> Any tool will run, for a while and with different degrees of efficiency and accuracy. If you buy a Harbor Freight tool, you will likely not stay with it. In other words, you will have spent money before you spend the money you should have spent in the first place. That being said, I have purchased non-motorized items such as tool boxes, jacks and such and have been reasonably pleased. Things lack inferior bearings, poor finishes, poor fit and finish, lack of tolerances and run out on the tools will generally cause you to the disappointment.


----------

